# TTXGP Race at Infineon



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I know I had a blast. I got in late friday and was there early on Saturday and Sunday. I met so many new people there, and ran into a few old friends from the eGrandprix in Ohio last year.

The Zero/Agni bike kicked some ass, and had a great rider. The lightning back was great on the straights (inSANE power delivery), but had problems with the turns..... The rest of the bikes did pretty well! It was an exciting race for sure.

I met all of the Teams, talked with them a bit and even had a chance to meet Chelsea Sexton and her husband Bob, they were great to talk to and very friendly.

I can't wait to go to another one.... trying to make it out to VIR in Richmond, VA for one of the next races in the North American series.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Found some footage. http://www.youtube.com/v/3_JlAT_sol0


----------

